# Seeking modding services in UK or Europe



## easilyled (Nov 24, 2010)

Im looking for a confident modder in the UK or Europe who does very clean work with excellent machining soldering skills.



They would also need to be prepared to communicate on a regular basis and willing to turn things around quite promptly.



If you feel that you fit the bill, please PM me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Mar 11, 2011)

As per the original thread, I would also be interested in these services - specifically in relation to shortening and tri-boring D cell Maglites.


----------

